# medal of honour tier 1 LTD edition..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

is the above game any good guys? when i got my PS3 yesterday, i had GT5 with it and a choice of medal of honour or a football one. i can't stand football so i went for mdeal of honour. im not usually a huge fight / war game type of fan but, going by the youtube videos ive seen this looks pretty good. is it worth keeping or should i trade it for something else?

kev


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I played the Beta Demo and to be honest Kev, it was crap. However, i havent actually played the game so i dont know. 

Trading in will only see you around £20 if your lucky, so worth a go surely


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

To be honest whilst its not COD I didn't think it was that bad and the story for the single player was pretty decent


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have it for the 360 and was part of the beta on ps3. I enjoyed the single player it's different from Cod which is a change, I prefer the multi-player of Medal of honor to Cod is very similar to BfBc2 as the online was made by the same people:thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Medal of honor is much better online that cod IMHO. as has been mentioned, its made by dice who did bad company 2. Which I still think surpasses cod. 
Give it a go its pretty good.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

I'v played it a little and liked it so far.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

I preferred it to COD, multiplayer is great


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers guys, played on it a few times and like it. will need to play it for a longer period and get into it a bit more though


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

While the story line was good, I completed the campaign on hard in 4h30 so was left a little dissapointed in that respect.

Didn't have a chance to online as I was borrowing it from a friend before he traded it in for COD.


----------

